# Ready to buy new model 17.....should I go gen 3 or 4?? Any thoughts or problems??



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I regret selling my gen 3 EXO 17 last year. I had a NY trigger and a titanium guide rod in it and it was a real sweet piece to shoot. I'm trying to find another one but may not be able to land a EXO version? If not I will buy the normal model either gen 3 or 4. I don't really care about the grip change on the 4 but is the guide rod on the 4 that much better than the 3? I can get a 3 for at least $50 less. I would like to go with the NY trigger again and the titanium guide rod also. Any thoughts come to mind with you guys on the 3 or 4?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

If you were happy with your previous set-up, I'd just duplicate that one. The multiple-piece RSA on the Gen4 makes for a _slightly_ softer bounce in recoil, but in 9mm, it's really hard to notice the difference, and even harder to make any use of it. I haven't looked, but I'm not even sure they make the Ti guide rods for the Gen4 pistols, so if you liked that option, go with the Gen3. The Gen3 vs Gen4 price difference will just about pay for your replacement guide rod.

I've seen a few EXO models in shops, but not quite as many as earlier this year, so they do seem to be getting a little less common. If you wanted to, you could send off the slide/barrel assembly off to someplace like Robar and get NP3 or NP3+ applied to it; the finished product would be very close to an EXO model. I have a Gen3 G19C with NP3 on the slide and barrel, and I really like it. Runs perfect, looks nice, and cleans-up even easier than before.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Go with what you like. The Gen 4 grips are one of the things I like most about a gen 4.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I bought the gen 4 in olive drab and shot one box through it Tuesday night at a defensive pistol league. I did decent for first time out and the gun ran very well. I put 124 gr. lawman in it. I had ten different guns on the counter at the best dealer in NYS and looked for the best trigger out of the bunch! I came close to buying a sig 2022 but just could not get past the trigger on it? Not as good as the glock to me! I will break this one in and think about the 3.5 trigger for it?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I would say check out the Gen4, compare it with the Gen3, then make a choice. I have owned every generation at one point or another, and the Gen4 is my favorite simply b/c of the MBS. The grip is slightly smaller, and the texture is the best of all previous generations as far as I'm concerned. If you like the Gen3 better, then at least you know which is best for you. Pick one and then you can duplicate your last pistol. 

I have the G17 Gen4 and love it.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

shift1 said:


> I bought the gen 4 in olive drab and shot one box through it Tuesday night at a defensive pistol league. I did decent for first time out and the gun ran very well. I put 124 gr. lawman in it. I had ten different guns on the counter at the best dealer in NYS and looked for the best trigger out of the bunch! I came close to buying a sig 2022 but just could not get past the trigger on it? Not as good as the glock to me! I will break this one in and think about the 3.5 trigger for it?


That Lawman ammo is above-average stuff for practice/target use; I've tried it in several pistols and it shot very well to excellent in each of them. If I could find it locally at a reasonable price, I'd use it regularly.

The 3.5 connector will lighten the pull weight slightly, but it also can change the "feel" of the trigger in such a way that some folks don't like it, and switch back. In any case, it's a cheap experiment, and changing the connector will get you used to digging into the guts of your pistol and learning how it works, which is (almost always) a good thing.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Yes agree the speer lawman is good stuff and I have a pachmayer if I spelled that right?? Grip on the 17,the new version and love it because it gives you that tacky feeling when grapping the gun which I like but some don't and it really doesn't make the grip feel bigger.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I had the 17 out yesterday again and accuracy is about as good as it gets! This gun here is a sweet peach!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

shift1 said:


> I bought the gen 4 in olive drab and shot one box through it Tuesday night at a defensive pistol league. I did decent for first time out and the gun ran very well. I put 124 gr. lawman in it. I had ten different guns on the counter at the best dealer in NYS and looked for the best trigger out of the bunch! I came close to buying a sig 2022 but just could not get past the trigger on it? Not as good as the glock to me! I will break this one in and think about the 3.5 trigger for it?


I misread this. Sorry! Congrats on your choice. Fine pistol indeed. I haven't handled the 2022, but you know what you like. I like the Glock triggers and they are easy to adjust as you go. Good choice!


----------

